# لكل مهندس اتصالات عاشق لهذا التخصص الرائع



## كفراعي الصمود (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
أما بعد....
يشرفني اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع دعوتكم مشاركتنا في جروب هندسة الاتصالات
[email protected]
للتعرف على كل ما هو جديد من تكنولوجيا , كتب , ترفيه ..... الخ​ 
للاشتراك : يرجى الذهاب الى موقع الياهو ومن ثم الى Group وبعد ذلك عمل بحث على اسم الجروب etisalat_04 , وسيتم الاستجابة خلال اقل من اربع وعشرون ساعة.​ 
والله ولي التوفيق......​


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (21 مايو 2009)

وين الردود يا اخوان 
بنتظر منكم


----------



## لؤي سمير (22 مايو 2009)

*تم الاشترك*

السلام عليكم

تم الاشتراك في المجموعة وبانتظار الموافقة على العضوية وأتمنى أن تحتوي المجموعة على وظائف اتصالات متجددة و شكراً


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (22 مايو 2009)

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخونا 
شرفتنا والله وانشالله تستفيد من الجروب وتفيدنا برضو 
اي استفسار نحنا جاهزين 
سلاااام


----------



## سراج ليبي (23 مايو 2009)

قمت بالاشتراك و انشالله نستفيد كلنا من بعض


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (29 مايو 2009)

بتشكر جميع اللي شاركونا من المهندسين
وانشالله بجهودكم جميعا رح يتطور الجروب للأفضل


----------



## AHMED110068 (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (7 يونيو 2009)

عفوااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.اكرم النفيش (7 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووووووور اخي على الفكره الحلوووووووووه هذه 
تم السجيل والاشتراك في القروب وانشالله منتضرين القبووووول وتبادل الخبرات 

والاستفاده وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه مصلحه الجيمع *


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا آملين من كل عضو انو يعطي اخوانه اكبر فائدة


----------



## eng.masrya (8 يونيو 2009)

مــشــــكـور يا بــشمهندس


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (13 يونيو 2009)

العفو 
نتمنى من جميع الاتصالات يشاركونا


----------



## aya.montadar (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك
ايضا هناك جروب اخر على الياهو هو
ofdmandmatlab


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا آية على هذا الجروب 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## فيفيان عبد (19 يوليو 2009)

سلام عليكم
سجلت ومستنيه رساله الرد


----------



## فيفيان عبد (19 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (21 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بجميع الاتصالات


----------



## فني اتصالات (22 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك ع الفكرة الرائعة بس انا دخلت موقع ياهو وبحثت عن المجموعة ولم اجدها
فلو تكرمت توضح أكثر ؟؟


----------



## aboodalqadi (11 أغسطس 2009)

*هذا هو موقع المجموعة*

يا إخوان هذا هو موقع المجموعة
وشكرا لاهتمامكم وان شاءالله ان ننال اعجابكم برسائلنا:
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/etisalat_04/

:7: بانتظاركم!! :15:​


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (11 أغسطس 2009)

فني اتصالات قال:


> اشكرك ع الفكرة الرائعة بس انا دخلت موقع ياهو وبحثت عن المجموعة ولم اجدها
> فلو تكرمت توضح أكثر ؟؟


 

أخي الكريم
يمكنك الدخول على الجروب مباشرة عن طريق الموقع التالي
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/etisalat_04/

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## s_1234321 (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------

